# Amplificador con transistores



## lito.rpg (Sep 10, 2006)

necesito ayuda me encargqaron hacer un amplificador pero con puros transistores...no encuentro ninguno...solo que pueda conectarlo a mi cd player y y funcione


----------



## shocky (Sep 11, 2006)

Hola tengo tu solucion, aunque no se cuantos watts quieres, este es de 100W RMS.
Tengo diagramas de circuitos de menos potencias. Pero ya te digo este lo arme y funciona de primera y es totalmente transistorizado.
Cualquier duda escribeme al mail.


----------



## maunix (Sep 11, 2006)

shocky dijo:
			
		

> Hola tengo tu solucion, aunque no se cuantos watts quieres, este es de 100W RMS.
> Tengo diagramas de circuitos de menos potencias. Pero ya te digo este lo arme y funciona de primera y es totalmente transistorizado.
> Cualquier duda escribeme al mail.



Shocky, si tu idea es compartir tus diseños podrías hacer un post dedicado al tema.  Para evitar que el foro sea simplemente un lugar donde la gente pida cosas y luego se resuelvan en privado, sino que sea un lugar donde todos aprendamos de todos y que las preguntas frecuentes no se den una y otra vez sino que se puedan remitir a estos "posts".

Es solo una idea.

Saludos


----------



## shocky (Sep 11, 2006)

Hola Maunix. Disculpame, es que el archivo ocupa 720kB y el maximo que me permite es de 150.
El mail se lo di por si teneia alguna duda en el armado ya que tengo experiencia sobre dicho amplificador. 
Referido al Post, si es pocible me podrias explicar que vendria a ser. Me interesaria hacer algo referido al tema ya que varios me han consultado sobre este amplificador.
Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## carlos narvaez (Sep 12, 2006)

hola a todos acabo de registrarme requiero de un amplificador para unas bocinas de 12", para dos canales de buena potencia.


----------



## lito.rpg (Sep 12, 2006)

saludos y gracias por contestar...necesito ahcer un amplificador con puros transistores, para conectarlo a un cd player y que funcione escuchandolo  en una bocina...no necesito mucha potencia unos 20 watts me imagino si alguien me puede ayudar


----------



## shocky (Sep 12, 2006)

Hola carlos.
Necesitaria que me dijeras de que potencia es tu parlante de 12" y que impledancia tiene. Para saver que amplificador es el indicado para el mismo.


----------



## shocky (Sep 12, 2006)

Hola lito. 
Aqui te mando el circuito de un amplificador de 16W para una carga de 4homs.
Este es puentiable. Es decir puedes poner dos de ellos y obtener 32W en un canal. o hacerlo estereo de 16W por canal. Y otras convinaciones.
Es muy simple de construir y ademas trabaja con 12Vcc.
Saludos.


----------



## bachi (Sep 13, 2006)

Ahi les envio un diagrama de un amplificador de 45w con transistores 2N3055, espero les sirva.


Saludos


----------



## athok (Mar 13, 2009)

gracias


----------



## mcutiva (Ene 28, 2010)

Hola, necesito un amplificador con 2n3055 de buena potencia que funcione a 12V, utilizando como preamp uno de 15watts. si alguien me puede ayudar?


----------



## bebeto (Ene 28, 2010)

Mcutiva:


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/search.php

Ahi tenes un foro completo con todo tipo de amplificadores solo teclea y listo sale una lista...


----------



## jinattaa (Ene 29, 2010)

pero no saben si dende el esta lo venden


----------



## electromecanico (Ene 12, 2011)

Pavel Makula's error correction amplifier
http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/show...9442#post469442

Mauro Penasa GC variant
My "audiophile" LM3886 approach

Graham Maynard GEM
Incredible quality amplifier by Graham, prepare your ears for it

Doug Self Blameless Amplifier

Hiraga 20W class A
http://www.tcaas.btinternet.co.uk/hiraga1.htm

Hiraga 8W Le Monstre
http://www.tcaas.btinternet.co.uk/monster31.htm

Giovanni Stochino Ultra fast amplifier
http://www.soton.ac.uk/~apm3/diyaudi...no_circuit.jpg

East Germany 50 by Thorsten memory
http://img361.imageshack.us/img361/153/hifi500en.gif

Bartolomeo Aloia Volksamplifier
http://www.audiodesignguide.com/ba/volkampl1.jpg

Pavel Dudek PA03 Gainclone variant
http://czechaudio.com/Projects/PA03/PA03_schema.pdf

Nelson Pass Aleph, for example mini Aleph
The Mini-A


----------



## coco019 (Ene 25, 2011)

hoolaa como andas electronicoss tengoo aqui en mi poder  dos transistores  el 2sc1829 y el 2sd820 el problema el es siguiente . vi en el datasheet qe tiene una potencia bastante aceptable para hacer un amplificador pero no encuentro ningun circuito nii diagrama de como  hacerlo desde ya agradesco al qe me pieda orientar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 25, 2011)

El 2sd820 es un transistor para alta tensión , pero de no mucha potencia , unos 50 Watts y unos 5 Amperes.

Algo así como entre los TIP31D y los TIP41D (pero para más tensión)

El 2sc1829 no lo encontré

Saludos !


----------



## gerssontks (Abr 18, 2011)

shoky quisiera saber si me puede enviar el plano o uno de mas de15w pero solo con transistores.gracias


----------



## jorge morales (Abr 18, 2011)

aqui te dejo uno de 30w

la fuente del amplificador de 30w

el ajuste del amplificador

aca otro de 20w, el ajuste de r11 de 50 a 70 ma


----------



## gerssontks (Abr 20, 2011)

oye muchas gracias , lo voy a provar y te cuento como me fue.gracias


----------



## pandacba (Abr 21, 2011)

Jorge, tenes los datasheet o equivalente de esos transisotres que son de origen ruso?


----------



## jorge morales (Abr 23, 2011)

disculpa estimado pandacba, no tengo los datos de los transistores, pero que opinas de que puedan sustituirse por componentes conocidos o comerciales, saludos desde Mexico.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 24, 2011)

Si, habria que obtener al menos las hojas de datos de talles transistores y ver equivalencias en los que se comercializan en nuestros territorios

Vere de conseguir alguna información sobre los mismos


----------



## raddm (Nov 22, 2011)

Pudiste armar el Blameless de Douglas Self?


----------



## pandacba (Nov 22, 2011)

Mirando el esquema y dada las tensiones en juego es perfectamete realizable con componentes comunes, de fácil obtención


----------



## jorge morales (Nov 29, 2011)

estimado @pandacba te refieres al diagrama de 20w ruso?


----------



## angro (Ene 20, 2012)

Hola shocky, disculpa me pregunto si aun tienes la info para construir el amplificador de 100W que mencionas 
si es asi te agradeceria infinitamente esa informacion 
GRACIAS!!!


----------



## MetroBioCen (Ene 20, 2012)

Sobre los transistores rusos:


----------



## MetroBioCen (Ene 23, 2012)

En el siguiente link:

http://www.radiopagajiba.lv/RRR/REMR_EF/rt301ms.djvu

está el plano del tocadiscos Radiotehnika 301M, muy popular en Cuba durante los 80s. El amplificador de salida proporciona hasta 10W con distorsión del 7% y hasta 6W con distorsión de 1%. Yo he usado ese amplificador muchas veces (construirlo quiero decir) y se oye bastante bien.


----------



## jorge morales (Ene 23, 2012)

Estimado MetrobioCen muchisimas gracias por tu aporte, saludos desde Mexico


----------

